# Canada needs more immigrants to boost economy, university study concludes



## Guest

More communist drivel and bad economics. 

How is it that the nation with the highest rate of immigration NEEDS MORE to prosper? What a joke. 

The Nordic countries of Europe are doing quite well both from an economic and cultural standpoint - and they don't have high levels of immigration. 

This is thinly disguised pro-immigration propaganda.


----------



## American_Woman

I'm an immigrant to Canada and I already feel like too much immigration is hurting this country.


----------

